# Anyone Use Styrotrim?



## sharveytafl01 (Dec 15, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with Styrotrim they'll share?  I'm considering using it on some projects in Florida but have no experience with styrofoam trim.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
Something like that has been used here for years maybe 30 years, I have not heard of any problem with it
http://www.styrotrim.com/
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EqY8UJ9R9E[/ame]


----------



## mabloodhound (Dec 16, 2016)

I haven't done any stucco work with this product but I use the styrofoam wood like trim on the exterior of many NE old homes.  Easy to work with and impervious to bugs and rot.


----------



## havasu (Dec 16, 2016)

Make sure you purchase a good quality foam. I've seen some that have a coating on them for stability and strength, but the foam my stucco guy installed on my house are very flimsy. You can actually punch a finger through it, even though there are 2 coats of stucco and cement over it.


----------

